# The Skakel Verdict



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

A jury convicted Michael C. Skakel today of murder in the 1975 bludgeoning death of Martha Moxley, using more than a quarter century of circumstantial evidence and incriminating statements by Mr. Skakel, to conclude that he killed Miss Moxley, his friend and neighbor, when they were both just 15 years old. He faces a sentence of up to life in prison.

Mr. Skakel's bail was revoked and he was handcuffed and led from the courtroom. He was expected to be taken to the Bridgeport Correctional Center.

The case set a number of legal precedents in Connecticut and raised some exceedingly complex questions about juvenile justice: how to try and potentially punish a 41-year-old man for a crime committed when he was a boy. Mr. Skakel was initially charged as a juvenile but the case was transferred to Superior Court where he was tried as an adult. Conviction in juvenile court would have meant little or no jail time. 

---------

Any opinions?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Perhaps he'll become bunk buddies with Ira Einhorn! Together, they'll feast on kidney beans and stale bread. No more pate for them.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Karmic retribution. Who says we're not responsible for our actions, no matter how old we are?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I think it's beyond wonderful. The "I'm a Kennedy" attitude didn't help him any and he was too much of an idiot to keep his mouth shut in the event that perhaps his bludgeoning of the kid _was_ an accident.

I almost feel like justice has been served. Thank God Martha's mother had the stick-to-itiveness not to let this drop once the Kennedy Teflon kicked in. He got to enjoy an extra 27 years more than Martha Moxley did. Hopefully, the verdict won't be stuck in "appeal" limbo and his sentencing will fit the crime. The kid can finally rest in peace.

We can't let famous people keep getting away with $hit like this. OJ Revisited would not be an American legacy I'd be proud of. Bad enough we had to live through that once.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Chiff,why didn`t the judge get Ted Kennedy to take him for a drive? Putting that aside,i agree with you,there`s no excuse for his actions!He must think everyone is either gullible or senile to believe his complete B.S.!! Leo.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

That prosecutor must be some hot stuff to put together a case with sketchy 27 year old evidence and still get a conviction. Way to go !!!!

Jock


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Submit that idea for sentencing!!:bounce:


----------

